# Fenix LD12 Review



## subwoofer (Mar 17, 2012)

Fenix have just updated one of their best-selling lights with a complete revamp of its user interface, and have created the new LD12.

Not intended as a comparison review, being the successor to such a popular light (the LD10), I will be showing some of the differences implemented with the LD12.


Initial Impressions:

As with all Fenix lights, when you pick up the LD12 it feels precisely built and solid. Very familiar if you have the LD10, but with a second switch near the front.

For a single AA powered light, the LD12 is neither too small to feel comfortable in the hand, nor too large to make it impractical for EDC.

The new interface allows you to preselect the mode it comes on in, and the change to a forward clicky, makes momentary and silent operation possible.

Turn on seems to have a quick soft-start in all output levels. This is quick enough that you can use the light for signalling, but makes the switching on seem softer and more refined.



What is in the box:

The LD12’s box is just like the older model’s and is the typically well-presented Fenix style.







The plastic carrier tray removed with the LD12, holster, lanyard, spare o-rings, instructions and warranty card






The LD12 comes with the clip fitted. This photo also shows with the new mode switch.











Looking straight into the lens showing the Cree XP-G R5 emitter.








Looking inside:

With the tail-cap removed, the circlip holding the switch parts in place is visible. The circlip itself acts as the contact with the battery tube, protecting the circuit board from wear.






The battery tube threads are trapezoid and fully anodised both features giving a longer life.






Removing the battery tube from the head reveals the contacts. Reverse polarity protection contacts and the circular battery tube contact. In the LD12, this battery tube contact is not used for switching modes, as there is no head tightened or loosened mode selection.








Modes and User Interface:

This is where the LD12 really shines.

Altogether there are four constant modes (Low – 3lm, Mid - 27lm, High - 60lm, Turbo – 115lm) and two flashing modes (Strobe – 115lm constantly rotating between slow and fast flashing, SOS – 60lm).

The user interface of the LD12 is now like the TK21, TK15 etc with a forward clicky tail-cap switch and a mode selection button.

The LD12 remembers the last constant output mode you selected and comes on in this mode when the tail-cap switch is pressed. With the tail-cap switch on, pressing the mode selection switch cycles through the output levels going from Low -> Turbo and back to Low again.

The flashing modes are hidden, requiring you to press and hold the mode switch for 2s to access the strobe, and 3s to access SOS. Switching the light off, or a single press of the mode switch sets it back to constant output mode.

Gaining the excellent interface of its bigger TK brothers the LD12 is transformed compared to its predecessor.



Batteries and output:

Supporting all standard AA battery types (this does not include 14500 li-ions) but optimised for Ni-Mh, the LD12 is easy to feed.

Output modes are regulated so battery choice is not critical and the LD12’s performance is different only in runtimes. There is no hint of PMW in any of the constant modes.

I’ve noticed some discrepancy in the specification of the LD12 compared to the LD10. The LD10 is specified as having 100 ANSI lm maximum output and the LD12 as having 115 ANSI lm. However the peak intensity of the LD10 (1902cd) is higher than the LD12 (1612cd), and the LD12 has a longer runtime on Turbo than the LD10. All of this fits apart from the higher quoted ANSI output of the LD12 as the LD12 having a slightly lower peak intensity and therefore longer runtime is logical.

The lab test results suggest the ANSI figure may not be as stated.


In The Lab

_In an attempt to quantify the actual beam profile I developed the following test. There are probably many flaws in my method, but it is simple and easy to carry out and seems to provide a good enough comparison.

The method used was to put the light on the edge of a table 1m from a wall, with a tape measure on the wall. The zero of the scale is placed in the centre of the hotspot and a lux meter is then positioned at points along the scale, with the measurements recorded. Beam shots are often taken with the light shining on a flat white wall, so this method is simply measuring the actual intensity across the beam on a flat surface, not the spherical light emission.

The results are then plotted on a graph.

For the best throw you want to see a sharp peak with less of the distracting spill. For the best flood light the trace should be pretty flat._

Comparing the sample LD12 to the LD10 I already have, the LD10 does have a higher peak intensity and overall higher output at all points across the beam profile.






_Taking this a little further, I calculated an approximate factor to apply to the lux measurements, as each measurement gets further from the centre of the beam, it corresponds to a larger area onto which the light is falling. It seems to me that this should also be taken into consideration, so I applied these area corrections and came up with this odd looking graph.

The key quantity here is the area under the graph line. This should correspond to the total light output._






Confirming the results of the standard beam profile, the area adjusted graph shows the LD12 is outputting less light across the entire beam than the LD10.



The beam

The previous graphs show how that the LD12 appears to have a slightly lower output than the LD10. This is only noticeable when using them side by side. Used on its own the LD12 does not seem lacking at all. The slightly flatter beam profile also makes for a more usable beam. The LD10’s bright hotspot makes it less suitable for use at closer distances, but the LD12’s beam works well at all distances, still having some throw, but a softer beam for closer range.


Further comparisons to the LD10

The LD12 is slightly longer than the LD10, courtesy of the new forward clicky tail-cap switch and mode switch. The difference is only about 5mm, so not much, and the length makes it comfortable to hold.






Another difference is the new style of holster. Personally I prefer the LD10 version, but the LD12 holster is well made and functional.

In the following photos the LD12 holster is at the top.











The new holster no longer has the Velcro belt loop, requiring you to undo your belt to slide the holster onto it.








Using the LD12

The most striking feature of theLD12 is its user interface. Compared to the LD10, the LD12 is so much more intuitive to use. The tail-cap switch’s forward clicky action makes it more immediate and allows easy momentary use without having to click on and off.

Despite the slightly lower output when compared to an LD10, the LD12 has plenty of power. I’ve been using the LD12 mounted to my cycling helmet to add extra light near the front tyre and onto the cycle computer. Turbo was too bright, and even High was too much in the darkest parts of the trail.






For all other indoor uses the output levels provide useful variation. The Low of 3lm is good for general use, bit not low enough for middle of the night use. If I could make one change to the LD12 it would be to add a moonlight mode of 0.2lm as then it would be a true all-rounder.

The pocket clip (though I am not a fan of clips myself) fits firmly, but it also easy to remove without marring the finish of the LD12. The clip is very well finished being particularly pocket friendly as there is not a sharp edge to be found.






With the LD12 having the separate mode switch, using a forward clicky tail-cap switch makes it far more practical. Access to the light is immediate and more controllable. If you have no need for the easily accessible flashing modes, then you can completely avoid them.

Don’t think the slightly lower maximum output compared to the LD10 makes the LD12 inferior as the LD12 has plenty of output and is a far more usable light than the LD10 it replaces. A worthwhile upgrade in usability and a great single AA EDC light, the LD12 should be very popular.






Review sample courtesy of Fenix and supplied by The Photon Shop.

I’ll update post 2 of this thread once I have some more comments to add....


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 17, 2012)

The following beamshot was taken with the white balance set to daylight to try to set a benchmark for the relative tint.






The LD12 is cool white and appears well represented in tint by this photo. (Note the walls are a light sandy colour but the woodwork is slightly dull neutral off-white)


----------



## low (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks subwoofer,

I would love to see the beamshots compare to the Fenix neutal tint to (like the LD40) see how they compare. After going neutral and high cri (thanks Zebralight) I will never go back to the cold tint. But Fenix does use an "outdoor" tint if I am not mistaken which I am hoping it is. As much as I love the Zebralight SC51c as an edc, I really want a tailcap on/off with momentary which this has. 

There are two things I wish Fenix would get. moonlight mode and tail standing. 

Low


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 17, 2012)

low said:


> Thanks subwoofer,
> 
> I would love to see the beamshots compare to the Fenix neutal tint to (like the LD40) see how they compare. After going neutral and high cri (thanks Zebralight) I will never go back to the cold tint. But Fenix does use an "outdoor" tint if I am not mistaken which I am hoping it is. As much as I love the Zebralight SC51c as an edc, I really want a tailcap on/off with momentary which this has.
> 
> ...



I don't have an LD40 to do a comparative test, but using daylight white balance gives a good idea. I've added a photo to post 2. 

I'm more concerned with an easily accessible switch than the ability to tail-stand, so prefer a more protruding switch myself. As I mentioned in the review, with a moon mode added, the LD12 would be just about my ideal light.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 17, 2012)

I like this new light  -only don't like the new holster  -I love the "old"one, easy to take off-and put on- to our belt, without unbuckle your belt.


----------



## Chadder (Mar 17, 2012)

I picked up the LD12 today at a gun show. The first thing I did was compare it to my LD10 and the first thing I noticed was my LD 10 seemed slightly brighter. I'm okay with it not being as bright if the longer runtime is accurate.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the review. I was considering buying the LD10, then I decided to wait for the LD12. I am not convinced though: The LD12 is longer and not as bright. The holster is not as good, and the body has a second switch made of rubber, and hence degradable. I might give this one a miss.


----------



## shelm (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work, nice review, gotta like it this time!
Thanks for your efforts, subwoofer.

My first Fenix is on the way. I had been looking into the LD-series too.

In your reviews you never mention *how much* you like it in comparison to your other lights. (the personal Pro's, Con's, and final recommendation). You know, a clear and strong honest opinion formulated in a verdict/summary irrespective of the supplier's (the dealer who provided a FREE review sample to you) or the manufacturer's feelings, e.g. naming your personal deal breaker and talking strong about it. 

you're always so diplomatic, haha :huh:
anyway.. thanks so far!


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 18, 2012)

JulianP said:


> Thank you for the review. I was considering buying the LD10, then I decided to wait for the LD12. I am not convinced though: The LD12 is longer and not as bright. The holster is not as good, and the body has a second switch made of rubber, and hence degradable. I might give this one a miss.



I would buy the LD12 if I were you. Unless you stick with a small twisty light, there will always be some rubber on the switch, or even a rubber seal hidden under a button and of course all the o-rings. As there is already a rubber tail-cap switch, I think you are worrying too much. The LD12 has a great interface, and I am sure you will end up buying another light long before any of the rubber degrades.

It is an interesting point about the long term lifespan of all the components that make up the lights we use. It would be interesting if the manufacturers could specify each and every material used and the lifespan. Modern synthetic rubbers can last a very long time, far far longer than natural latex based rubber, but what has been used here?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice review, I only have two things. One is about the speculation on the ANSI figure. It may be a lower intensity, but that does not indicate a lower level of light output. The beam on the LD12 is more diffused you said, this would be why the intensity is lower. But I don't know for sure, someone would have to plug the light into a light globe to really see if the LD12 was near the rated 115 lumens (I suspect it is). The second thing is, what did you think about the rubber side switch? Did it feel durable to you?


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 18, 2012)

shelm said:


> Great work, nice review, gotta like it this time!
> Thanks for your efforts, subwoofer.
> 
> My first Fenix is on the way. I had been looking into the LD-series too.
> ...



It is very easy for reviews to get tied up in personal preferences and prejudices (personally I hate tail-cap switches, and love the TK45/TK41 as they have the sidewinder switch), if I were to apply my personal preferences to the reviews they would be biased to my tastes and not allow the reader to make up their own mind. I try to be objective in my approach and report on my test results and observations.

Occasionally hints of my personal preferences will show, and might have done here as I really do feel the LD12 is a transformation of the LD10 for the better.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 18, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Nice review, I only have two things. One is about the speculation on the ANSI figure. It may be a lower intensity, but that does not indicate a lower level of light output. The beam on the LD12 is more diffused you said, this would be why the intensity is lower. But I don't know for sure, someone would have to plug the light into a light globe to really see if the LD12 was near the rated 115 lumens (I suspect it is). The second thing is, what did you think about the rubber side switch? Did it feel durable to you?



If you check my 'In the Lab' section you will find both graphs confirm the lower output of the LD12 compared to the LD10 I have. The first is a cross section of the beam with beam intensity measurements carried out across the entire beam. The LD12 figures were lower across the entire beam; if the LD12 did have more light in its spill, the measurements taken further from the centre would be higher, but were not.

The second graph I presented in the review is equivalent to an integrating sphere and does represent the total output as the area under the line. Again here the LD12 has a lower area under the line than the LD10. As I don't have the same equipment as that used to measure ANSI output I cannot make an absolute statement that the output figures specified by Fenix are wrong, but my test results are fact, not speculation. 

The new side switch doesn't feel flimsy at all. The click itself is positive and clean, and the rubber cover substantial enough. How well it would stand up to being stuffed into a pocket along with a bunch of keys or other sharp metal objects I can't say, but in general use it seems durable enough.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Mar 18, 2012)

I apologize for being so... confrontational, about challenging your light output figures. I find it very interesting that Fenix has released a dimmer light, but then again lumens aren't everything. I may end up putting some diffusing film on the end of it and using it as a pure flood light for upclose/night photography. Thanks for the good review. Cheers.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the very nice review subwoofer!



JulianP said:


> Thank you for the review. I was considering buying the LD10, then I decided to wait for the LD12. I am not convinced though: *The LD12 is longer and not as bright*. The holster is not as good, and the body has a second switch made of rubber, and hence degradable. I might give this one a miss.


I wouldn't worry about the length: it's only 5mm and they probably make the light more comfortable to hold as subwoofer said. As for the brightness, the LD10 seems to be very bright compared to other 1AA ligths - being slightly less bright then the LD10 does not make the LD12 less adequate. Besides, a little less brightness for slightly better runtimes is a good tradeoff. 

I would rather base the decision on whether you want to switches with one of them on the side or if you prefer to have just one switch.
Also, the LD12 will always come on on the latest output level used while the LD10 will always come on either on turbo or low: both UIs have their own pros and cons which one is better depends on your needs and preferences.
I chose the LD10 mostly because I did not like the side switch and permanent memory even if I would have liked to have the momentary on of the LD12.


----------



## pinetree89 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the very nice review subwoofer. Your experiences echo mine. I've been carrying the LD12 around for about a week now and must say the LD12 seems like a quality build. The rubber mode selector does seem quite durable. I must say the new forward clicky switch feels very well made with robust springs, must more so than the reverse clicky in my LD20, but neither have failed in any way.

My 1st LD12 was bad out of the box, it was dim on all modes. A tailcap current measurement showed all modes were drawing exactly half the current they should've been, turbo was around 600mA. Fenix Outfitters quickly RMA'd it and had a replacement for me in no time which appears to be functioning properly.

Subjectively I would describe the tint on my example as cool white with a very very small hint of purple. I do wish Fenix would put a moon mode on these as well, however I've found it to be quite a bit less objectionable in very dark situations when using the Fenix AD401 Diffuser. It gives it a real nice floody area beam rather than the relatively bright hotspot jumping all over the place. 

Overall I've been well pleased with this Fenix Offering.


----------



## vēer (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like awesome light, thanks for your detailed review, Subwoofer!
I have to agree with you about moon mode, it would make this light truly awesome!


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anybody tried putting the LD12 tailcap on an LD10?


----------



## SlickSteiner (Mar 28, 2012)

Will this light be suitable of an every day carry (EDC)?


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 28, 2012)

SlickSteiner said:


> Will this light be suitable of an every day carry (EDC)?



Ah, well that is all a matter of opinion. Some will say yes, some no, but quite simply if you are happy to EDC a 1xAA light, then definitely yes. Great UI and a really good performer, and mine is getting a lot of carry time.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a LD10 R4 and like it. This light looks good but wish Fenix would add a moonlight 1 or less lumen mode. Thanks for the review.


----------



## larcal (Apr 1, 2012)

Excellent contribution Subwoofer! Here's a couple that may be impossible. Could you try this light with the kind of medium weight glove one uses for outdoor winter fun and give an opinion as to how well you can find and use the switch in the dark? Also, is there much reason to believe the longer run time is true? Have seen inferences that it is rated differently then the LD10 so the increase is bogus but am new to this. How could they achieve this and still use the same LED? Personally have looked more at the LD20/22 but same should hold I guess.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great review... Been wondering how this compared with the ld10


----------



## Racer (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the great review, subwoofer! 

Has anyone tried a 14500 in theirs? Does it keep all of its modes?

If it deals with a 14500 reasonably then this might be my next light!


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 2, 2012)

larcal said:


> Excellent contribution Subwoofer! Here's a couple that may be impossible. Could you try this light with the kind of medium weight glove one uses for outdoor winter fun and give an opinion as to how well you can find and use the switch in the dark? Also, is there much reason to believe the longer run time is true? Have seen inferences that it is rated differently then the LD10 so the increase is bogus but am new to this. How could they achieve this and still use the same LED? Personally have looked more at the LD20/22 but same should hold I guess.



Not sure I have a suitable glove. I only have heavy duty motorcycle gloves rated to -30 Celcius, or summer biking gloves. The heavy duty gloves would struggle with a 1xAA light whatever it is. If I get a chance I'll see what it is like with the gloves I have.

When wearing the summer biking gloves it was easy to switch on and off but not to find the mode switch by feel.

As my tests showed the LD12's output is slightly less than the LD10 (and Fenix's specifications state a lower peak intensity for the LD12) I would think the extended runtime is reasonable. My runtime/relative output test rig is not operational at the moment so can't give a measurement for this.



Racer said:


> Thank you for the great review, subwoofer!
> 
> Has anyone tried a 14500 in theirs? Does it keep all of its modes?
> 
> If it deals with a 14500 reasonably then this might be my next light!



This has been asked on another thread. Fenix do NOT support 14500 in the LD12 (or LD10) so try *at your own risk!* Good luck with that as personally I don't like pushing beyond manufacturers specifications. It is not like you are taking the input voltage from 1.5V to 2V, you are taking it to potentially 4.2V which is a big jump.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am curious to hear if the LD12 works with 14500 too but I'm afraid there are not that many LD12 owners so eager to find out by risking to fry their new flashlight!
Considering the 14500 is not endorsed by Fenix, I'd be really surprised if on the LD12 any mode other than Turbo would work with a 14500.


----------



## Racer (Apr 4, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> I am curious to hear if the LD12 works with 14500 too but I'm afraid there are not that many LD12 owners so eager to find out by risking to fry their new flashlight!
> Considering the 14500 is not endorsed by Fenix, I'd be really surprised if on the LD12 any mode other than Turbo would work with a 14500.



Yeah, but you never know. Fenix could have updated their circuitry so it was worth asking. And I'm not worried about frying one. And I don't care if they officially support it or not. I want to know if it actually works. So far nobody has said anything I couldn't get from the official specs. I won't buy one if all I get is Turbo on a 14500. Otherwise I would've already bought a PA10. I think I'll just wait until somebody figures it out. Looks like a V11R with extender then in the mean time


----------



## 357mag1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Racer said:


> Yeah, but you never know. Fenix could have updated their circuitry so it was worth asking. And I'm not worried about frying one. And I don't care if they officially support it or not. I want to know if it actually works. So far nobody has said anything I couldn't get from the official specs. I won't buy one if all I get is Turbo on a 14500. Otherwise I would've already bought a PA10. I think I'll just wait until somebody figures it out. Looks like a V11R with extender then in the mean time



I just stuck a 14500 Lithium in mine and it will work but makes it a single mode light as you suspected. With a Nimh AA fully charged tail cap current is around 1100ma but using a 14500 tail cap current is around 1350ma no matter what mode is selected.
So if you want to use 14500 lithiums this is not the light for you.


----------



## Racer (Apr 6, 2012)

357mag1 said:


> I just stuck a 14500 Lithium in mine and it will work but makes it a single mode light as you suspected. With a Nimh AA fully charged tail cap current is around 1100ma but using a 14500 tail cap current is around 1350ma no matter what mode is selected.
> So if you want to use 14500 lithiums this is not the light for you.



Thank you for checking. Bummer it doesn't keep all the modes.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Is the beam ringy with that smooth reflector? Have you noticed any mode jumping?


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 13, 2012)

The LD10 has smooth reflector and I don't see any rings. I have four different Fenix lights with a SMO reflector and they all have a pretty clean beam!


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> The LD10 has smooth reflector and I don't see any rings. I have four different Fenix lights with a SMO reflector and they all have a pretty clean beam!



Are any of your lights PD or TK series?


----------



## hiuintahs (Apr 13, 2012)

Chadder said:


> .......The first thing I did was compare it to my LD10 and the first thing I noticed was my LD 10 seemed slightly brighter. I'm okay with it not being as bright if the longer runtime is accurate.



That's right, brightness is sacrificed for longer run time. I'm OK with that as I mostly use a 1AA light (not for the brightness) but for the size and lower modes. So what is important to me is the efficiency and this LD12 ranks up there at the top of my 1AA lights according to the run time measurements in my light box.





Labrador72 said:


> The LD10 has smooth reflector and I don't see any rings. I have four different Fenix lights with a SMO reflector and they all have a pretty clean beam!



I notice just a few small rings when white walling but its a non-issue in my opinion.

I like side mode switches and so that was the number one reason I bought it. I'm not a big fan of twisty modes. Again that is preference.

Fenix does a good job of fading in the brightness levels. You can tell there is a fraction of a second fade in. This is opposite of the pre-flash issue that at one time was happening with the Quarks.

The only thing that I sort of don't like is the pocket clip with the flared tips where you sort of feel them when holding the light. But that might be a non-issue too. I'd probably prefer a slight orange peel reflector. But my experience with all the LED lights I've bought that it's really hard to find a light that has exactly every thing you want. For as well as this light works, it's quality, it's efficiency, and that side button...............I rather like it.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a PD30 and a PD31 but none from the TK series.

I just checked them both against a white wall: The PD30 has no rings whatsoever. I realized the PD31 actually has a couple of outer rings but they are barely visible at best and only if you hold it still 2 to 4 inches from a white wall.
I'm picky about rings, sent a PA10 back for replacement because of that but on the PD31 you'd never see them unless you really focus on the beam that close to a white wall.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> I have a PD30 and a PD31 but none from the TK series.
> 
> I just checked them both against a white wall: The PD30 has no rings whatsoever. I realized the PD31 actually has a couple of outer rings but they are barely visible at best and only if you hold it still 2 to 4 inches from a white wall.
> I'm picky about rings, sent a PA10 back for replacement because of that but on the PD31 you'd never see them unless you really focus on the beam that close to a white wall.



Good to hear, I seen a beamshot from a PD32 that looked pretty bad. I have a TK10 that has a perfect beam but it has an OP reflector.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 13, 2012)

The first batch of the PD31 apparently was very ringy too but it seems it was fixed.


----------



## lightwait (Apr 14, 2012)

I have some very slight rings outside the hot spot on my LD12 visible at ranges closer than 5 feet. They are very fine rings and do not cause any issue for my use. I actually do some legitimate white wall hunting. Some friends travel every winter and I do a walk through their house each week checking for water leaks and any other problems. I find the LD12 fine for inspecting the ceilings, walls, and floors for any wetness. No issues with up-close repair type work either. I'm really getting to love this light. I much prefer the LD12 beam to the green beams with brown centers that my other favorite brand has been recently providing.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 26, 2012)

I received my Fenix LD12 (S2) today. 
This is the first Fenix flashlight I have ever owned.

My first impressions was wow, it's like the Surefire flashlight I always wanted but Surefire never made.

The last Surefire I owned was the Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman. I talked myself into buying it because it used AA batteries, but found it to long for front pocket carry as this is how I carry my EDC flashlight.

My favorite Surefire was one of my first quality flashlight that I sold a few years ago. It was one of the first generations Surefire L1's Digital Lumamax. 

Just before I pulled the trigger on the Fenix LD12 I just about purchased another Surefire L1 on ebay, but I did not want to go back to using CR123 batteries.

So back to the Fenix LD12. After reading all about it here and watching all the youtube video over and over for the last two week I decided to order one from Brightguy.com 

For the last year I have been EDC a Inova X1 in my left front pocket next to my wallet. I like the length of the Inova X1 and like the way it feels in my hands with the head, body and switch all being the same diameter. After doing all the research on the Fenix LD12 I decided it would be a great replacement for my Inova X1 as it would have a clicking, better grip and more options for light output. 

Have not had a chance to play with it in the dark yet, but I think it's going to be a awesome EDC and be the perfect replacement for my Inova X1.

Here are a few quick photos of the my Fenix LD12 (S2) compared to my Inova X1.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for the pics! : )


----------



## dkaplan (Oct 7, 2012)

Excellent review! I'm looking to upgrade from E11 (which is a nice edc light too and i use it on my bike for night rides - i love it), I just need a light with a longer battery life.. This one seems to be the right fit. Again thanks a lot for this detailed review.


----------



## TOJ (Oct 8, 2012)

What bike helmet mount are you using? Lockblocks or Cycleblocks?


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 8, 2012)

TOJ said:


> What bike helmet mount are you using? Lockblocks or Cycleblocks?



It is the lockblock type, I've not yet got the heavy duty cycleblock, but it is on my shopping list. For a single AA light, the lockblock is more appropriate anyway.


----------



## kipman (Oct 8, 2012)

Are they as good as their reputation? I have never owned one, and I use my lights every day at work, thanks.


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 9, 2012)

kipman said:


> Are they as good as their reputation? I have never owned one, and I use my lights every day at work, thanks.



I don't think I can answer that conclusively only to state that personally with 9 or more Fenix lights, I've not yet had a problem with any of them. I read another thread where one Brand-X owner was complaining about that brand and they said, all of their Brand-X have failed, but every one of their Fenix lights still works.

For me the LD12 and older LD10 both get loads of use. Their different interfaces work for me in different situations, but if I had to pick one it would be the LD12 as the interface is excellent and forward clicky very intuitive.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have a 14505 3.0v AA Lithium Primary to try and see does it keep all 4 modes?


----------



## appliancejunk (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, does time fly...

Just come across my old post in this topic from 9-26-12 stating that I just received my first Fenix the LD12 (S2).

A little over ten months later and I still EDC the LD12, but it's the G2 version now. I have retired my old LD12 (S2) to tool box duty. 

In the last ten months I have tried a few different flashlights, but have always gone back to the LD12 as my EDC flashlight. 

For me the Fenix LD12 has been the perfect EDC flashlight for the last ten months and I don't see it getting replaced any time soon.

subwoofer, are you still using your LD12 as much?


----------



## Grijon (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you for the review, subwoofer!


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice review!


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 23, 2017)

magicstone12 said:


> Nice review!




Unfortunately this is from when I tried imageshack as the image host and all the image links have gone dead (thanks imageshack!). If I get time I'll get the images out of the archive and fix this one.


----------

